
Cougar Gold Cheese - vo2maxer
https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/cougar-gold-cheese
======
alleycat5000
My dad had a unopened can of Cougar Gold in the back of the fridge for years
when I was growing up. He finally opened it when I was in my late 20s, it was
equisite, never tasted a cheese as good since.

~~~
Fomite
WSU still makes it (and some cheeses I like better) if you ever find yourself
in Eastern WA.

~~~
cwilkes
WSU also recently came out with the delicious Cosmic Crisp apple.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_Crisp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_Crisp)

~~~
spaceflunky
for those in the bay area, you can find these at berkeley bowl

------
monkeycantype
I'd like to know more about this bacteria that reduces the amount of co2
produced. What does that actually mean?

------
Meph504
Man seems really interesting, but $25 to $35 for a 30 ounce can is roughly 2
to 3 times what other cheeses similar cost.

